# SchH competition....



## DolphinGirl (Nov 5, 2010)

....please dont flame me for my lack of knowledge. I havent talked to my trainer about the steps but my trainer made mention that he wants me to do BH with Aspen, in time. 

However, he told me that he would like me to title Kasha (my foster to be). I have been working with her in OB and protection. 

I didn't ask him but if I am not a member of a club, can I still compete?


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

All you need to do is be a member of USA or one of the other national clubs. You do not need to be a member of a local club.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

And have a scorebook. I am a bit surprised you would be working a foster to be in protection, though?
Who has her now, and what is the goal for placement, just curious?


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

onyx'girl said:


> And have a scorebook. I am a bit surprised you would be working a foster to be in protection, though?
> Who has her now, and what is the goal for placement, just curious?


I think the 'foster' was actually the trainers dog who she was helping work.

So not really a foster, more of a "babysitter" or handler. 

I am acutally considering doing this for my breeder with one of her pups she is thinking of holding back to see what she becomes.


----------



## DolphinGirl (Nov 5, 2010)

elisabeth_00117 said:


> I think the 'foster' was actually the trainers dog who she was helping work.
> 
> So not really a foster, more of a "babysitter" or handler.
> 
> I am acutally considering doing this for my breeder with one of her pups she is thinking of holding back to see what she becomes.


Yes, you are correct. He breed Mali's and GSD's. But this is a Rottie. She was owned by someone else but that person couldnt have her anymore, so she was given to my trainer. She is a year old and I am working with her when I am out there, but will be bringing her home this wed...so long as she doesnt have issues with Aspen. 

Thanks for the info.


----------



## DolphinGirl (Nov 5, 2010)

USA says it's for "the German Shepherd Dog." Is there a different one to compete with a rottie?


----------



## TitonsDad (Nov 9, 2009)

Dvg


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

Rottweiler Klub of North America
Or
USRC Home


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

You can join USA with any breed, but I think other breeds are listed as mixed breed. I could be wrong about how they are listed.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

You can trial any breed or mix (must have scorebook) in a USA trial...only in the Sch3 Nationals do you have to show a GSD. Malinois', Rotties, Dobes, various bully breeds, even a Lab, have gotten Sch3s at USA trials. 

Dogs without papers are listed as "mix" in their scorebooks...

Lee


----------



## Fast (Oct 13, 2004)

Let your membership money and fees support the breed of dog that you are working. You should join the USRC. 

If USCA issues a scorebook for a Rottweiler and it states the breed is a Rottweiler that book is only accepted in USA trials. The USRC is the ONLY club in the US that can issue a scorebook for a Rottweiler that is internationally recognized. 

Anyway it's cheaper to join the USRC than it is to join USA.


----------

